# So what's our plan?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It looks like we probably aren't resigning Joe, which would give us some cap space. On top of that, we sold the 31st pick for some cash. I don't know this for certain, I guess I could look somewhere, but I'm assuming we're going to have a decent amount of space to try and nab a guy or two in FA.

Obviously I'm not talking about James, Bosh, Amare, Boozer, Lee, or Wade. But maybe we land a Rudy Gay? We'd have some money to throw at a Brendan Haywood, and be able to shift Horford to PF and get Marvin out of the starting lineup. Maybe Tyson Chandler?

What do you guys think?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

We really won't have that much cap space. I think we'll probably add one or two veterans to fill out the roster and just give the young guys more playing time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, plan is crippling your franchise offering 6 yr max for Joe Johnson. 

I like JJ, but that's just dumb if true.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That isn't surprising. I think I expected Atlanta to make their offer, am just expecting Joe to say no


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

_Keeping in mind that the numbers are not finalized, the year-by-year breakdown of the contract would look something like this: $15.8 million in 2010-11, $17.5 million in 2011-12, $19.4 million in 2012-13, $20.8 million in 2013-14, $22.4 million in 2014-15 and $24.1 million 2015-16. Joe would be 34-years old during the final season of the deal.
_
DON'T DO IT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only hope is JJ getting assurances of making up that extra 20-25M in NY. They can only offer him up to that 96-99M range.

Then again, if he really wants to leave, he can push for S/T.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

For that much, there should be language in his contract that he isn't allowed to bitch about getting booed after shooting 5 for 25 in a playoff game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The longer the weeks before free agency dragged out, sources say it’s become clearer to guard Joe Johnson(notes) that he truly wants to stay with the Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> *Will the Hawks give Johnson a $119 million max contract over six years, or come close to it? It’s doubtful they will go the distance with a max offer, but that sixth guaranteed season is likely to be a difference-maker in keeping Johnson.* He’ll meet with the New York Knicks and Chicago Bulls on Thursday, but sources insist those major markets don’t hold much of an appeal to him.
> 
> As Yahoo! Sports reported on Monday, Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban is determined to explore a possible sign-and-trade to acquire Johnson. The Mavericks would be an appealing destination to Johnson, who is a native of Arkansas. Johnson also would face far less pressure fitting into a talent-laden Mavericks team than he would with New York or Chicago.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Aq0S5xhvd1_MeGkP6R6AI2y8vLYF?slug=ys-freeagentbuzz063010


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's what I'm saying. He may or may not be worth the money he'd be getting next year, but he sure as hell won't be worth the money he'd get in year 6.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

If Joe Johnson walks, the Atlanta Hawks have about $7 million under the cap. Atlanta is allowed to offer Johnson a huge contract because he is on the roster. But if he walks, the team is basically stuck with offering someone the mid-level exception. The Hawks still have to use part of that $7 million to sign Damion James and then fill out the rest of the roster. 

Personally, I want the Hawks to re-sign Johnson only if the team is willing to make a move to break up the undersized Josh Smith/Al Horford tandem. 

I would like to see them move Josh Smith and Jamal Crawford's expiring contract. Personally, I would dangle that deal at New Orleans to see if the Hornets would bite on moving Chris Paul and Emeka Okafor's bad contract. New Orleans is trying to cut costs and Crawford's expiring contract could be a reason for them to make the deal. Plus Darren Collison's play last season makes Paul somewhat repetitive and (dare I say) expendable.

Otherwise, the Hawks need to let Johnson walk. No sign and trade deals, unless it's for expiring contracts like Eddy Curry's. Signing Johnson means the Hawks will be a playoff team for a few years, but it's highly unlikely the Hawks will make it past the second round of the playoffs -- especially with the current ownership group in place.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

First off, the Hawks didn't draft Damion James, they traded that pick to New Jersey. They drafted Jordan Crawford, and sold the 31st pick (which is why I'm saying we have a bit more cap space).

As for the Chris Paul trade, I'd do that in a heartbeat but let's be serious here. Darren Collison is not Chris Paul, and never will be. Chris Paul is irreplaceable, not expandable.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> League exec. says ATL owners thought for offering Joe Johnson max deal is they won't still own Hawks at end of contract to have to pay it.
> 
> WojYahooNBA



Sneaky.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:laugh:

We had a solid two years of not having 29 other teams laughing at us. It was fun while it lasted


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm surprised to hear that we are going to offer Johnson a max contract. After the way last season ended I don't think many foresaw Johnson receiving a max offer from an NBA team - _especially_ the Hawks.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

GregOden said:


> First off, the Hawks didn't draft Damion James, they traded that pick to New Jersey. They drafted Jordan Crawford, and sold the 31st pick (which is why I'm saying we have a bit more cap space).


New Jersey acquired the draft rights to 24th pick (Damion James) from Atlanta in exchange for the draft rights to 27th pick (Jordan Crawford) and 31st pick (Tibor Pleiss). The Hawks then sold Pleiss' rights to the Oklahoma City Thunder. Atlanta did draft James; I didn't complete the rest of my statement.



GregOden said:


> As for the Chris Paul trade, I'd do that in a heartbeat but let's be serious here. Darren Collison is not Chris Paul, and never will be. Chris Paul is irreplaceable, not expandable.


Darren Collison was putting up Chris Paul-type production when Paul missed nearly two months from late January to late March. When Paul came back, Collison's production naturally went down. But when Paul missed the final four games Collison went back to putting up those 20-point, 10-assist type games. 

Both guys are small point guards so playing them together would put the Hornets at a disadvantage. But at the same time, they are arguably the best two players on the Hornets. As I said, Paul is "somewhat expendable" with Collison putting up similar production at a much lower salary.

Admittedly, it would be hypothetical that the Hornets would trade Paul. But I honestly cannot see New Orleans keeping Paul and Collison together for the long term.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Najee said:


> New Jersey acquired the draft rights to 24th pick (Damion James) from Atlanta in exchange for the draft rights to 27th pick (Jordan Crawford) and 31st pick (Tibor Pleiss). The Hawks then sold Pleiss' rights to the Oklahoma City Thunder. Atlanta did draft James; I didn't complete the rest of my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you said was we had to spend some of our cap space to sign Damion James. You don't need to copy paste a draft recap, I know what happened, I watched the draft. 

Paul was hypothetically "somewhat expendable" when the Hornets were still over the luxury cap. By moving Mo Pete they are now back under the luxury cap, so there's little to no motivation to move Paul anymore.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd take Chris Paul's back up actually. Hawks just need to start running their offense centered around a PG


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Everytime I read this on the ESPN ticker I cry a little on the inside


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ATLien said:


> I'd take Chris Paul's back up actually. Hawks just need to start running their offense centered around a PG


I'd love to have Collison, but I wouldn't want to give up Smoove for him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

All we can do at this point is move Teague or someone for a Robin Lopez/Sammy kind of player, and move either Smith or Horford (preferably Smith) for a good point guard. This team is going to continue to play in a constant state of mediocrity with this streetball bull****. We need to revamp this roster.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What sucks about this Johnson contract is now we won't be able to sign Horford to a long extension


----------

